# $200 Reward! Dry box taken from Upper Gunnison Strainer before I could retreive it



## bluebird (Jul 1, 2014)

I lost my dry box in a strainer just downstream from the Gunnsion whitewater park in Gunnison, CO. The strainer is near the Dos Rios condos.

If you collected this river booty before I could get to it, please please please let me know! I would love to have it and its contents back and *would reward you handsomely for your time and effort to retrieve it, your being an amazing and nice person, and your loss of some great river booty*. *$200 reward and some beer of your choice. Gain some good river karma!*

I attempted to collect it on 6/16 with the help of folks in my swift water rescue class. My plan was to swim to the eddy below the strainer and climb up it to free the dry box (and someone's kayak it was pinned with, if I could). Unfortunately, after getting permission from two of the condo owners and heading out to ask for help, another owner approached me. She was very upset that I was trespassing near the river and rescinded my permission to access the river from the condo area's bank. 

So, I reassess the plan and planned to raft in, try to catch the eddy and get the box that way. Unfortunately, I didn't have time and help to get on the river the next few days. 

I had to leave the box on the river for 8 days. In that time, someone else made the stop and grabbed the gear. Like the rookie that I am, I do not have my name and information on the box. I knew I ran the risk of someone taking the box by leaving it, and also understand someone collecting abandoned property from the river. So, no anger, here.

But, if you collected the box or know who did, could you let me know so I can see if I can get it back. I can ID the box and the contents. It would mean a lot to me to get it back, and you would be my hero, strainer-gear-collector!


----------

